# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Shejh Adem Gjakova (1896-1938)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

            SHEJH ADEM NURI GJAKOVA
                   (1896-1938)

              Shejh Adem Nuri Gjakova është një nga personalitetet më të çmuara, më të vlerësuara që ka nxjerrë jo vetëm Gjakova, por edhe Kosova
              Lindi në Gjakovë në vitin 1896. ËShtë djali i Shejh Haxhi Musasë, themelues, përfaqësues i rrugës mistike Islame, i Tarikatit Rifai, ku flitet shqip, ku i thonë Shqipni.                
             Haxhi Shejh Musaja (1855-1917) ishte një burrë i ditur, i ndritur, kishte studiuar në Stamboll, prej atyhit nga Shejh Ibrahimit, i Teqesë së Rifaiive të Stambollit, kishte marrë Hilafetnamenë dhe ishte dërguar misionar në Gjakovë, në vitin 1875, ku ishte pritur me dashamirësi 
             Në vitin 1882, Haxhi Shej Musaja, me ndihmën e disa ylemave të Gjakovës e të popullit, e ndërtoj një teqe madhështore, e cila është Asetane Nana e Teqeve e Tarikatit RifaI, për Kosovë dhe Shqipni
            Adem Nuri Gjakova mësimet fillestare i kreu në vendlindje, në Gjakovë, pranë babait, Haxhi Shejh Musasë, po në Gjakovë e kreu edhe Ruzhdijen, ndërsa studimet e larta në Stamboll, gjatë vitëve 1911-1916).
         Gjatë studimeve në Stamboll, Adem Nuriu takohej shpesh me dijetarin sufi, Shejh Xhemaluddin Efendi er-Rifai, i cili e frymëzoi, e ndriçoi me njohuri, siç dinë mjeshtërit sufi dhe atij i dha besën, iu betue se këtë rrugë ka me vazhdue
         Shejh Adem Nuri Gjakova këtë rrugë e vazhdoj, e përhapi, nga Gjakova në Shkodër, në Veri, nga Shkodra deri në Vlorë, nëpër Shqipëri
         Jeta e tij në këtë botë ishte e shkurtër, por veprimtarija e tij ishte e gjatë, sepse punoi ditë e natë
        Kam pasë rastin me u takue me myhybë të tij, burra, pleqë të mençur të Malësisë së Gjakovës, në Shqipni, të cilët më flisnin për Shejh Ademin me shumë dashamirësi, por edhe me lotë në sy! 
        Shejh Ademi ndrroi jetë në vitin 1938, në Malësinë e Gjakovës, afër qytetit Bajram Curri, pranë lumit të Valbonës, pushon trupi i këtij burri
        Aty, në qetësi, pushon trupi i tijAty, në Malësi, shërben stërnipi i tij, Shejh Hajdari, në teqën e tarikatit Rifai
        Shejh Ademi, përveç detyrës fetare, është marrë edhe me krijimtari letrare, ka shkrue poezi, ka shkrue ilahi
        Në vitin 2000, në Gjakovë, është botue një libër i Shejh Ademit, me titull:

PRINCIPE E RREGULLA TË DERVISHIZMIT    

        Këtë libër, të cilin e kishte kopjue nga dorëshkrimi i Shejh Ademit, Mehmed Saidi, në vitin 1934, në Gjakovë, e përktheu nga osmanishtja dhe e transkriptoi orientalisti i njohur, Prof. Nehat Krasniqi, ndërsa recensent është Akademiku, Prof.Dr. Pajazit Sh.Nushi, nga Gjakova.
        Libri ka një përmbajtje të pasur, me rreth 40 mësime, shpjegime, rreth sufizmit, dervishizmit, duke filluar nga Sheriati, Tarikati, Hakikati deri tek Marifeti, ku fitohet Xhenneti
        Ky libër, siç shkruen në pasthënie, Akademik, Prof.Dr. Pajazit Sh. Nushi, ka rëndësi teorike dhe praktike. 
        Vlerat teorike të kësaj vepre dallohen në filozofinë e doktrinës së dervishizmit, të cilën e lidhë me një qenie, me qenien e ZotitGjithçka rrjedhë e shkon, pohon autori, por Ai ngelë i përhershëm. Kush është Ai? Në dhënien e përgjigjes në këtë pyetje autori thërret në thënien e Muhjiddin Arabiut, i cili ka thënë: Ti pa ty, je Ai. 
           Librin e ka përgatitur për botim nipi i Shejh Ademit, Shejh Lytfi Shehu, kurse e ka botue, Asitanja (Teqja amë) e   Tarikatit Rifai për Kosovë dhe Shqipëri, në Gjakovë

             Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

